# $0.40lb turkeys at walmart



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I read that Walmart has frozen turkeys for $0.40 a pound and I know how many of you like to stock up. Happy shopping!

http://walmartstores.com/FactsNews/NewsRoom/9497.aspx

http://www.moneysavingmadness.com/2009/11/walmart-thanksgiving-turkeys-just-40.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

REally? Maybe I'll have to drive up to NY tomorrow!! The stores should start having their store brand turkeys on sale for about $0.29/lb shortly


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ours were sold out yesterday. I got 4 the day before.... let me clarify.... *I* got 2 and my other personality got 2..... (limit 2 per customer wait or was that per cashier?)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqOurs were sold out yesterday. I got 4 the day before.... let me clarify.... *I* got 2 and my other personality got 2..... (limit 2 per customer wait or was that per cashier?)


That's why I LOVE the self checkout lanes!! You just scan two, end the transaction, pay and start over.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I went to the humans though.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

do they drop the turkey prices after Thanksgiving?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

From my experience the prices don't drop after Thanksgiving. The whole purpose of these stores selling turkeys for so cheap is to get the shopper to go to their stores and buy everything else they need for the Thanksgiving meal (which is where the stores make their money).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smykedo they drop the turkey prices after Thanksgiving?


Usually the week before. I got (2) 20 lb turkeys for $6 each last year. You can only buy one at a time but they just wrung them up separately last year. If they do it again this year I'll just stop every day.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Question: What do you all do with the turkey? With whole chickens I can easily cut through the bones and feed the whole thing but with turkey that doesn't seem quite so simple. Do you use it for MM and maybe the drums, wings and neck for RMB? Or do you cut up and feed the entire thing (and if so, HOW?!







)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I hate the fact that when I read these types of post that I get super excited... but then realize you are in the states and we don't have the cheap meat here.... it makes me sad.. haha..


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Don't feel too bad, Elisabeth. I'm in the states. . .but there are no Super Walmarts around here.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

They are finally opening one right by my house...we went today (didn't buy anything) and while the food section isn't finished, they do have the turkeys. I am going back tomorrow...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

A grocery store here -- QFC -- has turkeys for 29 cents per lb starting Saturday. Limit two per visit, min $10 purchase. 

But heck, spending $10 at the grocery store ain't nothing... esp since they have most of their other meat on sale.









Wonder if Sears has their BIG freezers on sale this weekend???









Wonder if I'll EVER be able to park in my garage??


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow...when Vons (Safeway) had the $25 min. purchase to get the cheap turkeys (last year)- the original price of the turkey counted towards the $25. So, the original turkey price was like $21, then we bought something else we got to $25...and then the turkey was discounted. The sale was per club card...so I got one with our card...and then one with my parents' card!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoDon't feel too bad, Elisabeth. I'm in the states. . .but there are no Super Walmarts around here.


You have one in New Haven.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Wow...when Vons (Safeway) had the $25 min. purchase to get the cheap turkeys (last year)- the original price of the turkey counted towards the $25. So, the original turkey price was like $21, then we bought something else we got to $25...and then the turkey was discounted. The sale was per club card...so I got one with our card...and then one with my parents' card!


Oh... hmmmm... I didn't read the fine print.... I don't know if the price of the turkey counts toward the $10. Thanks for bringing this up. You're the best!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: smykeYou have one in New Haven.


Really!? Hmmm. . . May have to make a trip out there then.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, back to being the only one with no cheap turkeys...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Well, I will have to drive 45 minutes ONE WAY to get mine! Will have to make it a worthwhile trip if I'm gonna do that. . .

Or see if there's one closer like in New York state.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

might want to call ahead and check the prices; after the initial post on this thread, i went to walmart; turkeys here were 0.60/lb, not 0.40/lb...so, i passed; will try to wait and see if they get a little less


----------

